# So close and yet..... (Delilah show report)



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Delilah had 10 points and a major coming into this weekend. There were majors in Pueblo (14 bitches) and she needed to win both days to finish.

Well she won BIG on Saturday going BOV over something like 5 Specials for a 4 point major. She went on to get a Group 3!!!! Such a huge accomplishment for a bitch this color.

Today, however, she went Reserve to the major. :ahhhhh: So she is one point shy of her Championship. Just shoot me now. Unfortunately the local shows are finished until February and I don't think there is anything even remotely within driving distance until January (Note there is a show in Nebraska next weekend, but Laurel has puppies and she can't leave again until they go home in December. 


Sigh........ I sooooo did not want to take care of coat over the Holidays. I'll post win pictures as they come in.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

OK, my dear, perfectionist Carol--only you would be sulking over a weekend that included a major and a Group 3!! I understand *why*, but *I* am thrilled that Miss Delilah got this fabulous win this weekend. Looking forward to the photos...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Way to go Delilah! Can't wait for pictures!!! 

She's almost there!!!!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok, you do have me laughing!

Keith and Aiden (Owner Handler and Hightide Aiden At Firenze) have won 3 Group 4s at our last shows.

SUCH a big deal for a class dog and an owner handler to win in the groups...and Keith's face after the last win...

I said, "WHAT??!! You only got _another_ G4??" :aetsch:

I"m just not feeling bad for you guys....



What about Texas?

Tabatha

PS Annie is singled out! woohoo And Betty Brown has agreed to put her majors on her. I'd try it but I'd like her finished before I need a walker in the ring, and Betty and she will pick them up in no time. Like you though, I have to keep coat until early next year, as Betty has several Open Bitches to finish before she can take her.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

hahah! I can understand your pain, but come on ! LOL You should be ecstatic, they wins should have easily covered the pain lmao haha
Why don't you try and show her in Nebraska, it can't hurt can it ? lol


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

NOLA Standards;132436
What about Texas?[/Quote said:


> Houston is a 17 hour drive. That's a long way to go to play in Betty's backyard. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

5 Specials! Wow congrats! I'll have to look that show up. You hardly ever hear of that many at one time. Is this a normal amount to usually show in Pueblo? Coat care during the holidays...yes no fun but look on the bright side..at least she has her majors!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

4theLOVEofPOODLES said:


> 5 Specials! Wow congrats! I'll have to look that show up. You hardly ever hear of that many at one time. Is this a normal amount to usually show in Pueblo? Coat care during the holidays...yes no fun but look on the bright side..at least she has her majors!


We will have to look when the results go up, but the number 1-4 sticks in my mind from a quick glance at the judging program. I think that historically we get a fair number of Specials in this area especially at the big Denver show in February. The Pueblo show is usually a big draw for the Colorado folks since it is the last local show of the year for us. 

In general, we have a lot of Poodles in this area. Here is our point schedule:

Poodles (Standard) . . . . . . 2 2.....4 7....6 12.... 8 15.... 12 21


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Big congrats I wish Enzo was winning like that hahahaha 

Laurel is not coming to Long beach for the cluster before Ekunuba ?


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

congrats cbrand and delilah!! although she didn't finish that is still a weekend to be proud of.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Big congrats I wish Enzo was winning like that hahahaha
> 
> Laurel is not coming to Long beach for the cluster before Ekunuba ?


As far as I know, she is not. However, Long Beach is a 15 hour drive. Remember, I pay gas + millage so going that far is very expensive. I guess it comes down to how much 1 point is worth to me? :biggrin1:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cbrand said:


> As far as I know, she is not. However, Long Beach is a 15 hour drive. Remember, I pay gas + millage so going that far is very expensive. I guess it comes down to how much 1 point is worth to me? :biggrin1:


Ok I remember her with Penny and her dogs last year so I figured she would come this way.

And LMAO that is true for one more point , but who knows she may be a big winner at the clusters.


----------



## OverTheTopFarm (Nov 13, 2010)

*It's not really just the one point*



roxy25 said:


> Ok I remember her with Penny and her dogs last year so I figured she would come this way.
> 
> And LMAO that is true for one more point , but who knows she may be a big winner at the clusters.


for me ... it would be more of an issue of how much is not having to keep show coat through the holidays and to February? Holy smokes, that's like 3 more months!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

R.E: "playing in Betty's back yard"

No KIDDING...and after a year of doing my best to find the shows where she wasn't! I'm now entering the girls where she is to help with the majors! 

Wasn't sure she would take Annie, (so many won't show color - and a red is going beyond that even! ha) but when I emailed her she said she would love to finish her for me.

Betty has a soft hand - and I'm confident Antionette will respond well to her.

We'll both have to break out the earl (oil) and BP them up for the holidays!


----------

